# Aerial Oyster Mushroom Cutter



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Everyone knows Oyster mushrooms can sometimes be quite high in a tree.
I'm sure many solutions are out there, this one works for me and took 10 minutes to make.
Very lightweight and razor sharp for a clean cut instead of trying to dislodge them with a handy branch...
It's a wooden mop handle, a single serrated blade from an old electric knife, a piece of pipe insulation and a couple of screws.
Use the blade with the biggest hole at the end and find a screw to fit...if the screw loosens when pivoting - try a washer between the blade and pole.
The steel clip I think was from a license plate mount...just something in the scrap box.

Be careful when constructing and handling, even with the foam cover the blade could be exposed at the slit while opening and closing.











.


----------



## Thebax (Apr 19, 2011)

That's pretty slick


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice! needed one of those today! Do you except pay pall? lol 
Picked these today but couldnt reach just as many!


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Think I might build one out of a extendable paint roller handle. one to get those twenty foot high oysters!


----------



## Johnr (Dec 13, 2000)

Great idea. I use a retractable painters pole. I never knew oysters grew in the spring. Did u just find those? Johnr


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

been finding them for about 2 weeks now. The morels by me are done so i started looking. Havent put in very much time for what i got out. About an hour to pick the last batch.


----------



## Johnr (Dec 13, 2000)

Thats great. Have u been finding them in the same trees that they grow in the fall or different kinds and areas? Thanks joh r


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

I just started picking mushrooms other than morels so im not sure about the fall. I believe they grow on the same trees all season when the weather is right. I have picked 3 flushes on the same tree's this spring. BTA trees are the trees i am finding mine on. Good luck.


Oh ya, If you have alot of state land by you drive the road slow and look in poplar groves. slow down and look good. You can spot em from a long ways!


----------

